# Recumbent Cycling Jersey front pockets



## markg0vbr (24 Sep 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Recumbent...n_s_Athletic_Apparel&var=&hash=item6fc260c8a8


any one got one, are they any good?


----------



## byegad (25 Sep 2011)

A solution looking for a problem IMHO.

I have a Netherlands HPV anniversary jersey with front pockets. Very nice, but running and walking tops give similar storage at half the price.


----------



## Fiona N (25 Sep 2011)

I've never really understood the front pockets thing - I mean, when you're on an upright, the back pockets are out of the way, stuff hangs down your back. Whereas on the recumbent, pockets on the front - or at least anything the least bit bulky - will be in the way of my legs/steerer (Windcheetah has a joy stick not Catrike/ICE style steering) unless it's perched on my shoulders. For small stuff like a lip salve, I use the inside edge of the seat or behind the seat cushion for maps. Some of my shorts also have useful pockets on the sides of the legs which are good for an energy bar if necessary.


----------



## sunnyjim (25 Sep 2011)

As if I didn't have enough of a bulge on front already.


----------



## markg0vbr (25 Sep 2011)

i could now see the problem with the airobelly, i normally just have a bum bag thingy that sits out of the way on my right hip. i was just wondering if any one has one that was all.


----------



## byegad (26 Sep 2011)

I use the front pockets on the 'bent specific jersey for a wallet and keys in one side and phone in the other. They don't give me any problems and I do have a well matured aerobelly! 

Stuffing a pair of gloves in one side is too much and I get thigh, pocket contents and aerobelly contact. Which is why I only have one recumbent specific top. Foska off road SS jerseys come with zipped side pockets which are small but can be stuffed full with no issues.


----------

